# Tap water chemistry in East Dallas?



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone know what the typical tap water chemistry is in Dallas just east of White Rock Lake? The usual parameters--pH, hardness, nitrates/nitrites. I asked at my nearest live fish store, but the employee I spoke with did not seem knowledgeable.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's all going to be different, from aquarium to aquarium... I would call the city and ask for a report of that stuff and they will give it too you.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, Fishyjoe. I realize that each aquarium will be different. I'm asking about tap water because I want to know where I'm starting from, and specifically about tap water in my area because different areas get water from different sources coming out of different treatment plants. Dallas publishes a detailed water report, but it only reports things that affect human health and doesn't have the info that aquarists need, not even pH.

Michael


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

The only way to know your actual water chemistry is to test it. Most fish stores can test it, but may not test it for the parameters you want (hardness I assume.) If you're looking for a general idea but not high accuracy, the dip strips will give you an idea.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

OK--let the testing begin!

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes, if you are just wanting a ideal. you can get the api master test kits, along with a gh/kh test and test the tap that comes out of the sink... that's what I did when I had discus and angelfish.


----------



## Markw78 (May 6, 2004)

FWIW I think all the water in Texas is liquid rock thanks to all the limestone in the ground here. Really high Ca/Mg/pH is all I've ever seen in Texas.

Note test kits are just getting you ball park.

I use a RO/Tap mix in my tanks.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Most of the water utilities put the water analysis on the web.
Just google Dallas water utility, water analysis.
In El Paso, there are several different sources (wells), each will have it’s own analysis.

Charles


----------

